# Ende Welt



## waldy (19 Dezember 2012)

Hi, 
ich möchte euch warnen.
Da wir alle sind schion gehört haben, das bald kommt Ende Welt , die Frage.
Haben Sie eigentlcih mit Ersatz CPU und andere Ersatzteilen Ihre Lager voll gemacht?

Da es kann sein, nach Ende der Welt am nächst Tag Preise steigen sehr Hoch nahc oben, da kann man sehr gut verkaufen !!!!!!!!!

Sie fragen, das blöd Sinn- das kann man nicht gebrauchen doch , nach Weltende oder Endewelt.

Doch, doch.
Schauen Sie mal das Fernseher - die Leute kaufen viele Sache in geschäft ab.
Wofür frage ich mich ?
Natürlich nach  Ende der Welt damit kann man mit alles Gut benutzen.

Also, alle in Geschäft und alles abkaufen 

gruß waldy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Dezember 2012)

Hast du den Sylvesterpunsch angesetzt und schon wieder ausgesoffen?


----------



## waldy (19 Dezember 2012)

Also, du glaubst nciht an Ende , ja?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Dezember 2012)

Doch, doch in eine Stunde geht es los, ich bin mir sicher du bist ein Vorbote.
Dich muß der Teufel geschickt haben!


----------



## bits'bytes (19 Dezember 2012)

waldy schrieb:


> Also, alle in Geschäft und alles abkaufen
> 
> gruß waldy



Auf jeden Fall sollte jeder eine Mikrowelle griffbereit haben - dient dann auch gleich als Heizung (falls das Gehäuse warm werden sollte) und für anderes . BTW, meine Mikrowelle wird schon auch ein bisschen warm !

bg
bb


----------



## Blacky70 (20 Dezember 2012)

*Hier schon mal das Wetter und das Programm für Freitag.*

Ich werde es mir auf meinem Rückflug aus der Luft ansehen...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 Dezember 2012)

Hatte RN doch Recht, der Tod kommt aus Osten. Waldyyyyy......


----------



## waldy (20 Dezember 2012)

Hi,
Super, wenn ich schaue auf die Wetterbericht ( oben, ganz gut mit Farben gemacht wurde), am Freitag es wird wieder warm 
Ich gehe meine Sonnenschirm aus Keller rauspacken 

gruß


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Dezember 2012)

Sonnenmilch nicht vergessen! Gibts bei Aldi auch im Winter  (wenn nicht schon alles leergekauft ist)


----------



## Tigerente1974 (20 Dezember 2012)

waldy schrieb:


> Ich gehe meine Sonnenschirm aus Keller rauspacken



Tip: Den Sonnenschirm nach dem Aufspannen noch mit Alufolie abdecken


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Dezember 2012)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Tip: Den Sonnenschirm nach dem Aufspannen noch mit Alufolie abdecken


 ich würd lieber meine Bratwürstchen drin einpacken, damit sie nicht anbrennen.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (20 Dezember 2012)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Tip: Den Sonnenschirm nach dem Aufspannen noch mit Alufolie abdecken


Aber den Potenzialausgleich nicht vergessen!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Dezember 2012)

sach mal..... seit ihr alle schon am Feiern ???????


----------



## PinkPanther32 (20 Dezember 2012)

Man bedenke aber das der bei dem verhergesagtem Wetter --> 999°C,  das mit dem aluminium auf dem schirm auch nicht viel hilft ;-) 


> Laut Wikipedia
> Der Schmelzpunkt liegt bei 660,4 °C


ach ja und die würstchen schützt es auch nicht lange ;-)


----------



## Tigerente1974 (20 Dezember 2012)

Klugscheißen macht einsam... :sc6:


----------



## PinkPanther32 (20 Dezember 2012)

Ich weiß Klugscheißer mag auch niemand  .


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (20 Dezember 2012)

PinkPanther32 schrieb:


> Man bedenke aber das der bei dem verhergesagtem Wetter --> 999°C,  das mit dem aluminium auf dem schirm auch nicht viel hilft ;-)
> 
> ach ja und die würstchen schützt es auch nicht lange ;-)



Wenn wir schon bei Klugscheisser sind... 
Aluminium bildet eine Oxydschicht, diese Schmilzt erst bei weitaus höheren Temperaturen.
Sollte die 999 Grad locker aushalten. 

@LiLaSt: Wir Feiern, dass die Welt NOCH nicht untergegangen ist.


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Dezember 2012)

Die Bohrsilikatschicht auf den Hitzeschutzkacheln vom Spaceshuttle hält 1200-1600°C.


----------



## gingele (20 Dezember 2012)

damit alle auf dem Laufenden bleiben 

http://web.de/magazine/lifestyle/leben/16894368-weltuntergang-2012-live-ticker.html


----------



## waldy (20 Dezember 2012)

> [h=2]Wetter und das Programm für Freitag[/h]


 - wenn ich es richtig verstehe , das ist Wetter bericht und die komische gelbe Fläcken" fligen runter von Rechts nach Links.
Wenn halte ich Kompas mir vor, dann es sieht so aus.
Das dise Lichtkügel aus dem Bild/ Prognosse aus Wetter Bericht, fligen von West nach Ost ?

Nur wenn ich drehe mich auf dem Stuhl, dann die Fligen die Leuchtenkugel plotztlich von Ost nach West ?

Wo genau denn fligen die Lichtkugel hin ? Ost oder West?

gruß


----------



## Verpolt (20 Dezember 2012)

Waldy...

Wessen Zweitaccount bist du eigentlich?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Dezember 2012)

Der Waldy ist echt, ich habe ihn schon kennen gelernt.


----------



## waldy (20 Dezember 2012)

> Wessen Zweitaccount bist du eigentlich?


 - was meinst du genau?
Wessen - kenne ich diese Wort nicht.
Bei google unter Wickepedia steht nur:

```
[B]Worttrennung:[/B]
 wes·sen [B]Aussprache:[/B]
 [URL="http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/Hilfe:IPA"]IPA[/URL]: [ˈvɛsn̩][URL="http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/Hilfe:H%C3%B6rbeispiele"]Hörbeispiele[/URL]: [B]Bedeutungen:[/B]
 [1] Genitiv von [URL="http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/wer"]wer[/URL] und [URL="http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/was"]was[/URL] [B]Beispiele:[/B]
 [1] [I]Wessen[/I] Hund ist das? (= Wem gehört dieser Hund?)
```

Was meinst du doch genau?
gruß


----------



## Verpolt (20 Dezember 2012)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genitiv
_________________


----------



## waldy (20 Dezember 2012)

Verpolt, ich habe Links angeguckt, da ist Foto von altem Mensch und er braucht Hilfe, für Wikipedia.

Was ich habe da gefunden, das ist folgendes:


> [1] _Wessen_ Hund ist das? (= Wem gehört dieser Hund?)



Hast du wegen meine Foto  es gefragt, zum wem gehört diese Hund?

gruß


----------



## Verpolt (20 Dezember 2012)

nein

kausal


----------



## waldy (21 Dezember 2012)

Verpolt, sag mal erlich, bist du ingenieur von Beruf?

Da du kennst so viele unbekannte wörte nach meinem bestens Wörtschatz, das mein Speicher manchmal "hängt" nach passende Übersetztung 

gruß


----------



## thomas_1975 (21 Dezember 2012)

so sieht es aus, waldy hat offensichtlich nichts damit zu tun



gruß Thomas


----------



## Perfektionist (21 Dezember 2012)

erinnert irgendwie an 9/11


----------



## borromeus (21 Dezember 2012)

Na gut, ich hol mir mal einen Rindslungenbraten fürs Beef Tartare und ein paar schöne Flaschen Brunello.
Sicher ist sicher.


----------



## mariob (21 Dezember 2012)

Was wird denn nu?
Erst groß rumlamentieren und dann? Nix:|. Oder gibts wenigstens noch einen Express-Weltuntergang, so eine Discountervariante?

Wartende Grüße
Mario


----------



## Perfektionist (21 Dezember 2012)

auch ein last-minute-ticket muss man bezahlen 

schon GEZahlt?

dann darfste mit zum Untergang


----------



## waldy (27 Dezember 2012)

Hi,
und haben Sie überlebt?
Sind alle heile durch gekommen.
Ich vermute, ich wir haben diese Schwere Zeit überlebt.

gruß waldy


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Dezember 2012)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> und haben Sie überlebt?
> Sind alle heile durch gekommen.
> Ich vermute, ich wir haben diese Schwere Zeit überlebt.
> ...



Deine Microwelle auch ????


----------



## waldy (27 Dezember 2012)

> Deine Microwelle auch ????


 - zu meine Mikrowelle ist noch Notebook dabei "Einglideung" mit gemacht. Da ist leider Display durchgebrochen 
gruß


----------



## Pizza (29 Dezember 2012)

waldy schrieb:


> hi,
> und haben sie überlebt?
> Sind alle heile durch gekommen.
> Ich vermute, ich wir haben diese schwere zeit überlebt.
> ...




nein       .


----------



## WinniePooh (2 Januar 2013)

Toll der Weltuntergang...
als ich davon gehört habe, habe ich nichts mehr in der Firma gemacht...
jetzt stehe ich bis zum Hals in der Schei**....


----------

